# Images verzerren



## Scotty (9. Mai 2005)

Ein Image Objekt soll basierend auf 4 willkürlich verteilten Eckpunkten gestreckt und gezerrt werden, also an die Viereckform angepasst werden. Habs schon mit AffineTransform versucht, bringt aber wenig, weil es zu ungenau ist. Am besten wär ein Algorithmus, der das Bild an die 4 Eckpunkte automatisch anpasst. Gibt's sowas?


----------



## Sky (10. Mai 2005)

Meinst Du vielleicht sowas wie Image#getScaledInstance ??


----------



## Scotty (10. Mai 2005)

das verändert das image in höhe und breite richtig? aber die rechteckform bleibt ja erhalten. das image soll an eine spezifische vierecksform engepasst werden.

des funktioniert auch nicht.

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

class JavaImageTest extends JFrame
{
	Image img=Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createImage("test.jpg");
	
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
    img=img.getScaledInstance(1,2,Image.SCALE_FAST);
    g.drawImage(img,0,0,this);
	}
	
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		JFrame f=new JavaImageTest();
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		f.setSize(800,600);
		f.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------

